# UK Herpetology Courses



## smithja2004 (Nov 8, 2012)

This is probably an old topic for you guys but the only other thread I could find was 6 years old so I thought it best to start a new one rather than resurrect the dead :lol2:

Are there any decent herp courses in the UK? Online or weekend courses are fine by me, just about the only thing work will give me time off for is something education related. I've done a bit of googling but it's hard to get an idea of how good a course is by the blurb on each site. I've wanted to do one of these courses for ages so I can get a more scientific understanding of reptiles, I'd do a proper degree but I always sucked at science when I was at school :lol2:


----------



## john_boy (Dec 4, 2010)

I would be interested to know this as well.

Be interested to know peoples experiences


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

smithja2004 said:


> This is probably an old topic for you guys but the only other thread I could find was 6 years old so I thought it best to start a new one rather than resurrect the dead :lol2:
> 
> Are there any decent herp courses in the UK? Online or weekend courses are fine by me, just about the only thing work will give me time off for is something education related. I've done a bit of googling but it's hard to get an idea of how good a course is by the blurb on each site. I've wanted to do one of these courses for ages so I can get a more scientific understanding of reptiles, I'd do a proper degree but I always sucked at science when I was at school :lol2:


I have a friend going to Bangor University to do Zoology with Herpetology. From what I hear it is one of the best courses of its type in the world.


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

If any one is interested, I will have available Herpetology & Herpetoculture courses covering various levels from;

ks2
ks3
GCSE/ O Level
16+ basic intro
16+ 2-part full intro
12 module degree level Herptology course (which i hope to get accredited), covering;

evolutionary history
ecology 
anatomy
reproduction
behaviour
all extant species groups
conservation biology

these will be ready by 2014


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm hopefully doing this, if all goes to plan 

Zoology with Herpetology BSc / MZool Herpetology degree, Zoology with Herpetology BSc / MZool Herpetology undergraduate degree, Zoology with Herpetology BSc , Zoology with Herpetology BSc , Zoology with Herpetology MZool , Zoology with Herpetology de

Could try a BTEC in animal care and progress onto a herp course?
Hope you find what your looking for : victory:


----------



## Joewill92 (Sep 1, 2014)

secuner said:


> If any one is interested, I will have available Herpetology & Herpetoculture courses covering various levels from;
> 
> ks2
> ks3
> ...


Is this still happening ?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Joewill92 said:


> Is this still happening ?


I would doubt it. I havent seen any school or college offering a GCSE in reptile keeping!


----------



## Rhino127 (Aug 31, 2014)

ian14 said:


> I would doubt it. I havent seen any school or college offering a GCSE in reptile keeping!


LOL!

I wouldn't be surprised if there is some sort of NVQ for it or some form of Level 2 qualification.

It would be interesting to meet someone who was a "Certified Herp Keeper" according to some educational standard or board.


----------

